# Dragon's Delve from Dungeonaday - OOC Discussion [FULL]



## Archon Adept (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey folks! I'm, interested in possibly giving a go as DM of Monte Cook's exciting new megadungeon project, Dungeonaday. You can click on over and check it out directly if you like, but here's a bit of description from the site as well. 


			
				Dungeonaday.com said:
			
		

> Welcome ...to the Dragon's Delve, a place of rumored mysteries and diabolical dangers--but also fabulous treasures!Dragon's Delve is a megadungeon that will, when complete, have hundreds of rooms, at least 20 levels and sublevels, and countless deadly, challenging, and unique encounters. Dragon's Delve is written entirely by Monte Cook, co-designer of 3rd Edition _D&D_ and creator of _Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil_, the _Banewarrens_, and other memorable products and adventures. It's usable, in whole or in part, in any campaign setting. Although it may appear to start out like a conventional dungeon, as you get deeper the full scope of the adventure, and the unique challenges presented, become more and more apparent.


So, basically, it's a huge dungeon crawl. But, if there's anyone I'd trust to design a dungeon that won't get boring, it's Monte. I've read through the initial material he's got up there, and it's really fantastic. There are a lot of ideas that really have me stoked, and it feels like just the tip of the iceberg. It really appeals to an old-schooler like myself, and hearkens back to the dungeons of my youth. I hope I'm not the only one.

If there's enough interest, this would be a D&D 3.5 game, and I could see running as many as six PCs. We can discuss those details more later. For now, I just want to see if there are some people interested in this. Chime in, and let's discuss! Thanks.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm interested.  Sounds like it could be a fun ride.  Sounds like it's going to be huge, but we start out at the top, and see how far we get before something really nasty befalls us.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 10, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> I'm interested. Sounds like it could be a fun ride. Sounds like it's going to be huge, but we start out at the top, and see how far we get before something really nasty befalls us.



Yep, indeed! Monte has a page on his site that basically enumerates some of the 'old school' tropes of his dungeon design (themed levels that get progressively more weird and more deadly the farther down you go, etc.) and you're right on the money.

I'm pleased that you're interested, hafrogman. Hopefully, we can get a few more as well.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 10, 2009)

What books would we have access to?


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 10, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> What books would we have access to?



I'm fairly open to most of the WotC Complete and Races of... books, beyond core 3.5 material. PHB2 is a good source as well. I know there's a whole plethora of 3.x gaming material out there, and I don't want to be too restrictive...but I trust some sources more than others. Overall, it's probably best just to run your ideas by me in advance. One caveat: I'm not generally a big fan of PCs of non-traditional races.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a quote from last week on Monte's blog. I post it here just because some of these concepts sounded cool to me. Maybe they will to others too. 



			
				Monte Cook's Blog said:
			
		

> Dungeonaday.com describes Dragon's Delve, a mysterious (mega-)dungeon of vast size, fascinating secrets, and great danger. It includes such locales as the Font of Dreams, the Domain of the Venom Cult, the Prison of the Red Saint, the Aberrant Laboratory, the Sprawl of the Demon Leige, and the Secret City. It offers weird and wild encounters with the Bestial Host, the Insidious Kings, swarm-demon Czarzem the Wicked, and the Prince of Dragons. It holds treasures and secrets like the Twelve Secret Sigils, Sao's Bones, and the mystical wendways. But the adventure includes much more than just a dungeon. Dungeonaday.com also describes the surrounding area (filled with intriguing ruins), the nearby town of Brindenford (which is far more involved in the goings-on than it first appears), side trips to a mysterious island and an extradimensional tesseract, and forays into strange other planes. And that's just for starters. Seriously.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2009)

It does sound intriguing... would you allow the Spell Compendium or Book of 9 Swords?


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It does sound intriguing... would you allow the Spell Compendium or Book of 9 Swords?



Spell Compendium, sure.

Bo9S....mmm, maybe. I don't own that one, and have heard mixed comments on it. I'd need to know more to rule yea or nay.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, interesting, and... same question as Ren  Haven't had really much chance to play Bo9S...


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll have to do a little homework on Book of 9 Swords and get back to you guys. If it comes back a 'no' are you still interested, or is that a deal breaker?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2009)

Not a deal breaker by any stretch. I just like its options for martial classes, but if you decide no, then I'm still intrested.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Not a deal breaker by any stretch. I just like its options for martial classes, but if you decide no, then I'm still intrested.



Great!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm interested. I'm more interested in variants over core classes but I'm happy to stick with normal races.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Absolutely, if you don't mind a fellow member joining your game.

EDIT: any chance of using other Malhavoc Press material (BoEM, BOHM?)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

i've been looking for a game, and Monte's dungeon seems interesting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2009)

Interested!

Do we have to become members of the site?

We start at first level, aren't we?


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 11, 2009)

I could get into this. Core Rules or BOXM?


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, guys! I have to say I didn't expect quite this enthusiastic a response for a 3.5 game! I'm very pleasantly surprised. 

What this means, though, is that I need to go ahead and stop the call for players now. As it is, eight people have expressed interest. I really think a party of six is the limit to what I can handle, sorry! I think the fairest way to handle things is to offer the spots in the game to the first six responders. For the final two, I'll offer alternate spots, in case anyone declines or drops out. So, as it stands the player slots are offered to...

1. hafrogman
2. Atanatotatos
3. renau1g
4. Voadam
5. Erekose13
6. Sir Osis of Liver

And, as alternates: Walking Dad and Desert Hare.

Players, please go ahead and respond with a confirmation that you want to play for sure, and we'll start talking character creation.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> Absolutely, if you don't mind a fellow member joining your game.
> 
> EDIT: any chance of using other Malhavoc Press material (BoEM, BOHM?)



Erekose13, I'm okay with you also being a member. Just please be very careful to keep IC and OOC knowledge separate.

Books of Eldritch Might and Hallowed Might? I'm open to you using those. (Not Book of Experimental Might, though...that's too much of a departure from the SRD).


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Voadam said:


> I'm interested. I'm more interested in variants over core classes but I'm happy to stick with normal races.



I want to clarify my previous comment about disliking 'non-traditional' races. What I really should have said is that I'm not a fan of PCs of races that are traditionally evil/monsters/antagonists of the adventurers (e.g., drow, goblins, etc.). If someone wants to play a goliath, or chaos gnome or the like, I'd be okay with that.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Guys, I think I'm going to have to say no to Book of 9 Swords. It's nothing against those rules per se, but I think it's too 'outside the box' to try and DM such a character when I don't have access to the book. I'd say no to Magic of Incarnum for pretty much the same reason.

Maybe if I can ever get 3.x PDFs for less than *full cover price* it will be a different story. (The pricing on those is ridiculous, but that's a whole 'nother rant).


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 11, 2009)

Seeing that there are more interested people than free spots, and that I'm already in several games and about to start DMing a new adventure, I guess I'll step down.
Sorry Archon, I hope you guys have fun, the game sure looks like it will be!


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> Seeing that there are more interested people than free spots, and that I'm already in several games and about to start DMing a new adventure, I guess I'll step down.
> Sorry Archon, I hope you guys have fun, the game sure looks like it will be!



Okay, that's perfectly understandable! Thanks for letting me know so promptly, and good luck with your endeavors.

Walking Dad, this means you have a spot in the game if you'd like.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Do we have to become members of the site?
> 
> We start at first level, aren't we?



Yep, first level to start.

And no, you don't need to be a member of the site. We'll run the game on these boards, and I'll provide everything you need.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks AA, I'm definitely in. I'll start looking at options in the Book of Eldritch/Hallowed/Iron/Roguish Might/Luck as well as the Complete X and Races of X books for character ideas.  Leaning towards something divine or arcane.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Guys, I think I'm going to have to say no to Book of 9 Swords. It's nothing against those rules per se, but I think it's too 'outside the box' to try and DM such a character when I don't have access to the book. I'd say no to Magic of Incarnum for pretty much the same reason.
> 
> Maybe if I can ever get 3.x PDFs for less than *full cover price* it will be a different story. (The pricing on those is ridiculous, but that's a whole 'nother rant).




Yeah, you can't run a PC using the BO9S without having a copy of it, it's too difficult. Do you allow the Spell Compendium?

Edit: I'm thinking of perhaps a bard, or druid...


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yeah, you can't run a PC using the BO9S without having a copy of it, it's too difficult. Do you allow the Spell Compendium?
> 
> Edit: I'm thinking of perhaps a bard, or druid...



Sure, I'll allow Spell Compendium material.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm on board for sure. 

It looks like we're gonna be all set magic wise, so i'll probably go with a fighting type.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

In honor of this adventure being an old-fashioned dungeon crawl, I'm thinking about having you guys roll for your stats on Invisible Castle. What do you think, anybody dead set against that? I'd let you reroll if the dice were particularly unkind.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Players, please go ahead and respond with a confirmation that you want to play for sure, and we'll start talking character creation.



My name is hafrogman, and I confirm this message.

Now I need to figure out what I'm going to play.  Looks like we could use a thief for trap finding and such forth.

I'm okay with rolling stats I guess.

I say that now.  Five 8's and a 10 later I'll change my mind, though.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> My name is hafrogman, and I confirm this message.
> 
> Now I need to figure out what I'm going to play. Looks like we could use a thief for trap finding and such forth.
> 
> ...



Yeah, pretty sure you're gonna want a thief. (Thief! Look at that, we're reverting to AD&D lingo. I love it!)

As for stats, if everybody rises up en masse and demands to do a point buy, I can be swayed. I just thought rolling might be more fun.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> In honor of this adventure being an old-fashioned dungeon crawl, I'm thinking about having you guys roll for your stats on Invisible Castle. What do you think, anybody dead set against that? I'd let you reroll if the dice were particularly unkind.




i'm fine with rolling or poiny buy, or "choose other".

i have no clue what invisible castle is though.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Yeah, pretty sure you're gonna want a thief. (Thief! Look at that, we're reverting to AD&D lingo. I love it!)



Heh, a while ago I had a conversation with a friend about wanting to play a thief.  Not a rogue, specifically not a rogue.  Just someone who stole things for a living.

For this I'll need to be a rogue for trapfinding, but I think he'll still be a thief too.

"I see monsters.  They have treasure.  I covet their treasure.  Some people fight monsters because they want the excitement and adventure.  Some people fight monsters in defense of the weak and unprotected.  I'm a thief.  I fight monsters so that I can take their stuff."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Rolling is fine by me. Any particular roll you'd like us to make?  4d6.takehighest(3).minroll(2)?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 11, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I have no clue what invisible castle is though.



Invisible Castle is a dice rolling website.  Basically it rolls the dice and stores the result.  It provides dice for those who aren't near their physical dice, and also helps stop people from fudging or outright cheating.

If we all roll under our usernames, then a quick search can be run to see if 'hafrogman' rolled a dozen times before posting one set.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Invisible Castle is a dice rolling website.  Basically it rolls the dice and stores the result.  It provides dice for those who aren't near their physical dice, and also helps stop people from fudging or outright cheating.
> 
> If we all roll under our usernames, then a quick search can be run to see if 'hafrogman' rolled a dozen times before posting one set.




sounds good to me.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> Rolling is fine by me. Any particular roll you'd like us to make? 4d6.takehighest(3).minroll(2)?



Yeah, this looks good. Why don't you guys do this seven times, take the best six, and arrange in whatever order desired. Please use your ENWorld screen name, and link your results here.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

ok just waiting on registration from invisible castle.

Anything else we should be aware of for character building?


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> I say that now.  Five 8's and a 10 later I'll change my mind, though.





Archon Adept said:


> Yeah, this looks good. Why don't you guys do this seven times, take the best six, and arrange in whatever order desired. Please use your ENWorld screen name, and link your results here.



Talk about your depressingly phrophetic.

The rolls.

Str 12
Dex 13
Con 10
Int 14
Wis 9
Cha 11

... Although now I look at the results, I'm not sure if it worked correctly.  I used the roll dice, cause I couldn't see how to get seven rolls out of the stat set up.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> ok just waiting on registration from invisible castle.
> 
> Anything else we should be aware of for character building?



 Why yes there is!

Give your characters maximum hp at first level, and purchase equipment with the maximum available gold according to class. Please avoid evil alignments. I would appreciate it if character sheets could be annotated with the rules 'crunch' associated with any options taken from outside the SRD.

Here is a thread under Plots and Places to post your character sheet.

I'd like it if each of you uses a different color font for his character's speech. I'd also like it if each of you can find a picture to represent your character, as I'm exploring means of creating battle maps, and I can use this as a 'token'.

I'll probably think of other details as we go.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hafrogman, instead of using the Roll Stats screen, use the Roll Dice one and use the text above with Number of Rolls = 7. Though it looks like you need to do  4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3).  See my stats below as an example: 

Stats for Archon Adept's Dungeon a day game (13, 15, 13, 13, 12, 11, 12)

Thats 15, 13, 13, 13, 12, 12 for me.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Talk about your depressingly phrophetic.
> 
> The rolls.
> 
> ...



It looks to me like you did it right. I know those aren't stats to get excited about, but I don't think they're horrible.

EDIT: I bow to the superior wisdom of Erekose13. hafrogman, you can roll again.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

i couldn't get the roll dice option to work for me so i threw in the towel and just used the roll stats option:

Stat Roll

i just did one set and stuck with them.

STR 18, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 13, WIS 13, CHA 10


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i couldn't get the roll dice option to work for me so i threw in the towel and just used the roll stats option:
> 
> Stat Roll
> 
> ...



Well, you came out pretty well that way, so I'd say it worked for ya.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Well, you came out pretty well that way, so I'd say it worked for ya.




I'm happy with them.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> I'd like it if each of you uses a different color font for his character's speech.




*BOLD* for me.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

*I'll be using this color.*


----------



## Voadam (Mar 11, 2009)

First try copying from the roll command example above was an error Roll Lookup

After comparing succesful ones I think I didn't capitalize the "H"

This results in 17, 15, 11, 11, 10, 10.

Hmm, BoEMII/CBoEM has the alt bard and sorcerer and BoIM has that construct race. BoHM has alt clerics, druids, rangers and paladins. I don't have the BoRL which has those thief variants. I'm considering the bard variant with the spellsongs. I'm currently playing pretty much every core class except barbarian, bard, and monk.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> EDIT: I bow to the superior wisdom of Erekose13. hafrogman, you can roll again.



Well, I actually used the same method as Erekose said already.  I guess honestly, my confusion stems a little bit from the opaque nature of Invisible Castle.  It only shows us three rolls, we assume it dropped the forth.  I'd have kind of liked to see all four, though.

Tossing around the statistics in excel, it just seems strange that my and erekose's results are actually more in line with 3d6, reroll ones (avg. 12, stdv ~2.5) than 4d6, drop lowest, reroll ones (avg. ~13.7, stdv ~2.4).  But then this could all be dice roller's paranoia.

I can run with the stats that I've got though.

_edit: I did some more testing with larger samples.  It's just paranoia.  The averages work out about right with larger sample sizes.  So I'm good._


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> I can run with the stats that I've got though.



Don't worry, when...err, I mean... *if* your character dies, you can make a new one.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm gonna go with a human fighter, and possibly take some marshal levels(if that class is cool wit u.) or possibly Druid.


I'm gonna use etools to make my life easier and post a stat blok. That work for you?


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I'm gonna go with a human fighter, and possibly take some marshal levels(if that class is cool wit u.) or possibly Druid.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna use etools to make my life easier and post a stat blok. That work for you?



I'm okay with the marshal class, Sir Osis. If said character is going to multiclass into druid, that would be fine, but it should be supported through good role-playing. I'm not a fan of multi-classing done solely for the sake of the mechanical benefit. It needs to make sense with the PC's personality and history.

EDIT: I feel very much the same about Prestige Classes, fyi.

Does etools allow you to paste the stat block into our rogue's gallery thread? If so, it should be okay. I'd prefer not to have to link elsewhere to see the character sheet, though.

And, if the stat block isn't too detailed, I might ask you to add some things. But, go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Don't worry, when...err, I mean... *if* your character dies, you can make a new one.



Really. . .

Elf it is, then.

7 con should help me out nicely. . .


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice work hafrog... 

C'mon 18's (4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=10)  Well not bad, not bad at all... no penalties, I like


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> I'm okay with the marshal class, Sir Osis. If said character is going to multiclass into druid, that would be fine, but it should be supported through good role-playing. I'm not a fan of multi-classing done solely for the sake of the mechanical benefit. It needs to make sense with the PC's personality and history.
> 
> EDIT: I feel very much the same about Prestige Classes, fyi.
> 
> ...





Sounds fine. If i decide to try and multi-class i'd prefur to pick up some mashal levels, and i really have no intrest in PrCs for this character. I want him to very much be a freelance soldier, i think the marshal levels would renforce the idea that he's had some formal training as a soldier. Just to make him a little different then someone who's just good at fighting stuff with his big sword.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's a player introduction handout for y'all to enjoy. 

[sblock=Player Introduction]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Maybe you first heard the name in a tavern well after closing time, as two old adventurers, well past their prime, spoke of it in hushed tones. Maybe it was from your own mother, who swore she'd send you there when you misbehaved. Perhaps you read the name in an ancient tome of history and lore illuminated by flickering candlelight late at night as the wind howled outside. Wherever you first heard of the place, you have long heard tales of Dragon's Delve.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]A vast underground dungeon of labyrinths and catacombs, built perhaps by dwarves or perhaps by wizards--or maybe even dragons--Dragon's Delve is infamous among treasure-hunters and monster-slayers. Filled with deadly danger and ancient treasures, the dungeon offers both risk and reward in equal amounts, each growing more intense the deeper one goes. How much peril is worth risking for how much return? It's all up to those brave enough to try.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The tales of Dragon's Delve teem with contradictions and unbelievable anecdotes of impossible encounters and bizarre monstrosities. And yet, some of it all must be true. Do demonic cultists really use Dragon's Delve as a secret base? Is there truly some kind of ambient magic seeping up through the place? Did wizards of old hoard away powerful artifacts in the dungeon's vaults? Do gateways to remote lands and even other planes of existence really lie somewhere in Dragon's Delve? Does the prince of all dragonkind really hold court in the deepest reaches of the subterranean stronghold? No one knows for certain, but those that could find the answers to even some of these questions, or learn even a few of the dungeon's other secrets, might earn for themselves notoriety and wealth beyond imagining. [/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]If they survive.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Dragon's Delve lies in a remote corner of a long-forsaken wilderness that people once called the Duchy of Chordille. Yet a hundred years ago or more, the folk of the surrounding lands took up arms against Chordille. They razed the keep and slew the duke. It's hard now to find someone who knows the real reason why this happened. A few speak of evil intent on the part of the duke, who had plans for conquest. Others, however, say that the duke's actions were always benevolent, and that the conflict arose from misunderstanding, or perhaps deception on the part of some mysterious third party. [/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]All that is known for certain is that folks call that remote realm the Fallen Duchy. It boasts no ruler and little population. Wilderness reclaimed Chordille, and it is now a land of dangers. [/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]People in Brindenford, a small town just two miles to the north, claim that murderous humanoid creatures prowl those ruins. Goblins? Orcs? Worse? No one seems to know for sure, and eyewitness accounts are few, and always contradictory. They also claim that the place is both haunted and cursed. [/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]So many questions. So many secrets.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]If you dare to brave this ancient dungeon, go well equipped. Be ready for anything. Keep your eyes open, and search everywhere. Any passage or door you find could lead to wealth enough for you to retire. Or it could lead to certain doom.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]But that's what being an adventurer is all about, right? This isn't an undertaking that you'll finish in one foray or even a dozen. This is the challenge of a lifetime. As someone thrilled at the prospect of exploring the unknown, incredible challenges, and the promise of gold and magic, Dragon's Delve is exactly where you've always wanted to go.[/FONT][/sblock]

When we begin the IC thread, we'll assume that the PCs met at the Lost Shepherd Inn in Brindenford, and then made their way south to the ruins of Chordile Keep, where lies the entrance to Dragon's Delve. The game will start right at the dungeon.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, baring anything unforseen i just need to find a pic for him and i'm done.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Ok, baring anything unforseen i just need to find a pic for him and i'm done.



Sir Osis, mechanically Clip looks just fine! As you said, we'll just need an image to use for him on the maps. 

Everyone, when you get your PCs done, I'll throw you a rumor you heard about Dragon's Delve during your stay in Brindenford. Might be true, might be false...you know the drill.

[sblock=Clip's Rumor] There is only so far down that a human can travel in Dragon's Delve before they die-only inhuman creatures can reach the bottom.[/sblock]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Sir Osis, mechanically Clip looks just fine! As you said, we'll just need an image to use for him on the maps.
> 
> Everyone, when you get your PCs done, I'll throw you a rumor you heard about Dragon's Delve during your stay in Brindenford. Might be true, might be false...you know the drill.
> 
> [sblock=Clip's Rumor] There is only so far down that a human can travel in Dragon's Delve before they die-only inhuman creatures can reach the bottom.[/sblock]




Cool, i'm working on a pic. You'd be surprised how hard it is to find a human fighter with a greatsword.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 11, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Cool, i'm working on a pic. You'd be surprised how hard it is to find a human fighter with a greatsword.



You could always just go with a headshot, if you'd rather.

Another alternative would be to use a pic of a miniature (I'll probably be doing this for some monsters). I'd bet that there's got to be a nice mini of a human fighter with a greatsword on Reaper's site.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2009)

AA, I'm looking towards a favored soul for the healing side of the group.  Do you mind if I use Glarias as a patron?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

ok, FIN!


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> AA, I'm looking towards a favored soul for the healing side of the group. Do you mind if I use Glarias as a patron?



It's cool with me, but you might want to give your fellow players a primer, since they're not likely to know who she is.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> ok, FIN!



See now, was that so hard?


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

Erekose, let me know when you've got Dorian's sheet finished, so I can float you a rumor.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 12, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> See now, was that so hard?




Based on the fact that i ended up Regdar, i'd say yes. Makes it feal more like tabletop tho.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sure, there is very little about Glarias in DaD but basically she is an old goddess of the moon that is not worshipped much any more except in back water communities and the like. Dorian will be some kind of wandering do gooder who is spreading the message of Glarias through good deeds not words. She uses a combination of light and darkness magic that will be an interesting dichotomy to play out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dorian's all finished


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 12, 2009)

Still interested. Been a little busy with things. Should have a character ready by Monday morning.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

Desert Hare said:


> Still interested. Been a little busy with things. Should have a character ready by Monday morning.



 That's good to know, DH, but remember that for the moment, you're on the alternate list. Of course, we're still waiting to see if Walking Dad wants to take up the sixth spot. If he doesn't, it falls to you.

You can work on a character if you want to, but I'd prefer you hold off on posting it unless/until you get into the game.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

Erekose, I noticed a feat problem for Dorian. He needs a BAB+1 to take Weapon Focus.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2009)

doh good point, I'll select another.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

How we doing on character sheets everyone?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2009)

So far we have:

Fighter - Sir Osis
Rogue - hafrogman
Favoured Soul - E13

So I'm thinking of the Dragon Shaman from PHB2... most likely Wild Elf as a race (the dragon would be copper, a protector of their tribe)


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> So far we have:
> 
> Fighter - Sir Osis
> Rogue - hafrogman
> ...



I think that sounds great!


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I need another feat, currently I'm a little stumped on good ideas not just to fill the slot but build off of in the future.  The character concept revolves around light/darkness moon/night themes. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, I'm all set.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> I need another feat, currently I'm a little stumped on good ideas not just to fill the slot but build off of in the future. The character concept revolves around light/darkness moon/night themes. Anyone got any suggestions?



Nothing comes to mind immediately, Erekose. I'll think it over, though. Hopefully, one of your fellow players will have some inspiration for you.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ok, I'm all set.



 Excellent! Thanks, renau.

I'll have a look at the numbers tomorrow and let you know if I see anything odd. 

In the meantime, what color would you like to claim for Illian?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 13, 2009)

"Illian"


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 13, 2009)

renau, I looked over Illian's sheet, and I just saw a couple of quirks...

1. His total ACP should be -4, including armor and shield.

2. It looks like his saves got shuffled. I think the correct totals should be FORT +4, REF +1, WILL +2

Everything else looks just fine.

Here's a rumor for Illian to have overheard in Brindenford.

[sblock=Illian's Rumor]The artifacts known as Sao's Bones lies in a vault somewhere within Dragon's Delve. Supposedly, these dice control some aspect of cause and effect on a fundamental level.[/sblock]


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 13, 2009)

Erekose, I haven't given Dorian a rumor yet, either, so here you go. 

[sblock=Dorian's Rumor]Portions of Dragon's Delve intersect with a mystical matrix called the wendways that allow one to slip between the spaces between spaces-but at a spiritual cost.[/sblock]


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey all, I'm ready and willing to get this show on the road as soon as possible. Do you guys think you can have character sheets all finished by, say, early next week?

As for a sixth player, I will give Walking Dad the weekend, and if he hasn't shown by then, the spot falls to Desert Hare. So, DH, keep watching, and be ready with your PC, just in case!


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 13, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Hey all, I'm ready and willing to get this show on the road as soon as possible. Do you guys think you can have character sheets all finished by, say, early next week?
> 
> As for a sixth player, I will give Walking Dad the weekend, and if he hasn't shown by then, the spot falls to Desert Hare. So, DH, keep watching, and be ready with your PC, just in case!



I'll put my character together this weekend.

As for a 6th, it'll have to be Walking Dad.  Desert Hare doesn't/never existed.  Long story.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2009)

What is Walking dad going with? That intro material makes me want to play a curious character who wants to investigate the snippets about the place, I'm going to go with either a BoEM sorcerer or bard. Monte's sorcerers are pure blasters so little to no utility magic, the bards have their own spellchord mechanics and no bardic music or spells (I think, I have to look them over a little more).


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 14, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> I'll put my character together this weekend.
> 
> As for a 6th, it'll have to be Walking Dad.  Desert Hare doesn't/never existed.  Long story.



Do tell? I've got time for a long story, and that sounds like an interesting one.

As for Walking Dad, if he doesn't appear over the weekend, in that case, I'll have to re-open recruiting. Or, we could just run with five...but I think six would be ideal.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> What is Walking dad going with? That intro material makes me want to play a curious character who wants to investigate the snippets about the place, I'm going to go with either a BoEM sorcerer or bard. Monte's sorcerers are pure blasters so little to no utility magic, the bards have their own spellchord mechanics and no bardic music or spells (I think, I have to look them over a little more).



I have no idea what WD wants to play, since he hasn't been around since his initial expression of interest.

In any case, I think either of these choices would fit well with the makeup of the other party members, Voadam.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Do tell? I've got time for a long story, and that sounds like an interesting one.
> 
> As for Walking Dad, if he doesn't appear over the weekend, in that case, I'll have to re-open recruiting. Or, we could just run with five...but I think six would be ideal.




Desert hare turned out to be an alt sign on for someone that pulled a scam on everyone, check out the treads at the top of the general discussion board for details.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 14, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Desert hare turned out to be an alt sign on for someone that pulled a scam on everyone, check out the treads at the top of the general discussion board for details.



Ahhh...

Wow. I had been following some of that thread, but I did not realize that Reveille was also posting as Desert Hare. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## lvl 1 fighter (Mar 14, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Hey all, I'm ready and willing to get this show on the road as soon as possible. Do you guys think you can have character sheets all finished by, say, early next week?
> 
> As for a sixth player, I will give Walking Dad the weekend, and if he hasn't shown by then, the spot falls to Desert Hare. So, DH, keep watching, and be ready with your PC, just in case!




Walking Dad is an alternate for my game and told me that he can't post on the weekend.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 16, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Do tell? I've got time for a long story, and that sounds like an interesting one.





Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Desert hare turned out to be an alt sign on for someone that pulled a scam on everyone, check out the treads at the top of the general discussion board for details.





Archon Adept said:


> Wow. I had been following some of that thread, but I did not realize that Reveille was also posting as Desert Hare. Thanks for clearing that up.



Yeah, sorry for being cryptic at the time.  But I wasn't sure how much I should go into it at the time, and I was still kind of stunned from figuring it out myself.


I think Justin the unAdventurer is all done.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2009)

With a lack of any inspiration, I'll take combat casting for Dorian for now.  He'll be up front supporting the front line most of the time so it'll be good if he can drop a lesser vigor up there.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 16, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> renau, I looked over Illian's sheet, and I just saw a couple of quirks...
> 
> 1. His total ACP should be -4, including armor and shield.
> 
> ...




Updated! Thanks for the look over.

If you're ok with it I'll change Illian to Sandy Brown, the previous was too close to another's colour, I just wish they had Copper as an available colour.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 16, 2009)

There's darkgoldenrod or goldenrod or maybe gold or what about orangered though apparently this is #CE675B is copper and this #C55E58 is copper medium and this #A8444C is red copper dark.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 16, 2009)

I guess I'll be sticking with my old stand-by, Dark Orchid.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay, guys, your color selections look great.

I think I'm going to reopen recruiting for a sixth player. Walking Dad hasn't popped in here for almost a week, so it's probably safe to say he changed his mind, or is otherwise indisposed.

So, to anybody who's reading this...we need a sixth player! Anybody want in?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 16, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> There's darkgoldenrod or goldenrod or maybe gold or what about orangered though apparently this is #CE675B is copper and this #C55E58 is copper medium and this #A8444C is red copper dark.




Thanks for the suggestions Erekose, I think I'll stick with the sandybrown, jsut for my own ease of posting.

Edit: I haven't seen WD in either of the games we're together in for a bit now as well.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 16, 2009)

frogman, I'll have a look over Justin in a little while here, and let you know how he looks.


Voadam, how are things progressing for you?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 17, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> So, to anybody who's reading this...we need a sixth player! Anybody want in?




How about me? I am, after all, wonderful.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> How about me? I am, after all, wonderful.



Hi, Mark! Yes, you are indeed wonderful.

You are welcome to the sixth spot in this game! What would you like to play?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 17, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> You are welcome to the sixth spot in this game! What would you like to play?




Not sure. Let me mull a bit. My initial thought is something war-magey, but my initial thoughts often prove wrong.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2009)

*Robert, Work in Progress*

Robert D. Sack
Halfling CBoEM Bard 1
CG small humanoid (halfling)

Str 9
Dex 19, 
Con 11
Int 10
Wis 10
Cha 15

HP 6
AC 17 (+1 size, +4 dex, +2 armor) Touch 15, Flat footed 13
F +1, R+7, W+3 (+2 vs. fear)
BAB +0 Grapple -5
Attack +0 melee
Attack +5 ranged, (+1 thrown and slings) 

Rapier +0 melee d4-1 18-20 piercing
Dagger +0 melee d3-1 19-20 piercing or slashing
Dagger +6 ranged d3-1 19-20 piercing or slashing RI 10'
Sling +6 ranged d3-1 bludgeoning RI 50'
Alchemist's fire +6 ranged touch d6 fire +1 splash and 1d6 second round

Feats: Obscure Lore (from Complete Adventurer +4 on bardic lore check), simple weapons, rapier, light armor, medium armor, shields

Skills:
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
Gather Information +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
Hide +12 (4 ranks, +4 Dex, +4 size)
Move Silently +10 (4 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 racial)
Tumble 8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex)
Use Magic Device +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)

Speaks, Common, Halfling, 

Bardic lore +4

Spellsongs per day:
Notes: 4 (move action to use)

Spellsongs known:
Inspire Courage (+1 morale to attack and damage for all allies, +2 vs fear, maintain as free action ongoing singing)
Minor Healing (1d6 healing

Equipment (100 gp)

Leather armor 10 gp
Rapier 20 gp
Dagger 2 gp
Sling
10 stones 1 sp
Backpack 2 gp
Traveler's outfit
Alchemist fire x3 60 gp
5 gp 9 sp

A young halfling full of curiosity and wonder, Robert has spent years under the tutleage of bards learning the lore of most everything and mastering the first notes of the True Song of reality. The conflicting stories and myths about Dragon's Delve draw him like a moth to a flame and he wants to see for himself the wonders hinted at in the lore.

Robert


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Not sure. Let me mull a bit. My initial thought is something war-magey, but my initial thoughts often prove wrong.



Well, with Voadam going with a bard, I'd say an arcane blaster-type would be a needed addition to the party. So your initial thought looks pretty well right.

We're rolling for ability scores on Invisible Castle, incidentally. 4d6 drop lowest, seven times...take best six.

Rock on.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 18, 2009)

I moved Bellus to the post below.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice set of stats Mark, welcome on board btw


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry, got sick and I'm not online at home. Feeling better now. Will go back into reserve, if you let me


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 18, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, got sick and I'm not online at home. Feeling better now. Will go back into reserve, if you let me



 Most definitely, WD! Sorry you got passed over this time, but you'll be my first choice as an alternate, if the need arises. Thanks!


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 18, 2009)

hafrogman, I've looked over Justin's sheet now...here's what I noticed.

1. Typo on REF save, should be +3 total

2. He can know one more bonus language.

3. Attack bonus with short sword should be +1

4. Escape Artist and Sleight of Hand skill totals would actually be one less, accounting for his armor penalty.

That's about it for him! We just need sheets completed by Voadam and Mark Chance, and we'll be ready to rumble. 

Here's a rumor for Justin:
[sblock=Justin's Rumor]Somewhere within the winding confines of Dragon's Delve lies a magical portal to the lost island of Khorant. No other means exists to reach this mysterious locale located somewhere on the Sea of Eternal Storms.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> That's about it for him! We just need sheets completed by Voadam and Mark Chance, and we'll be ready to rumble.




I sat down to finish up Bellus and for some reason can't find how much starting gold a warmage should have. Help?


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 19, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I sat down to finish up Bellus and for some reason can't find how much starting gold a warmage should have. Help?



Actually, I'm not sure either, Mark. I'll make a DM decision and say 100gp, putting it at the same amount as a bard or barbarian. Fair enough?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> That's about it for him! We just need sheets completed by Voadam and Mark Chance, and we'll be ready to rumble.




I added in equipment and a quick background, anything else I'm missing?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Actually, I'm not sure either, Mark. I'll make a DM decision and say 100gp, putting it at the same amount as a bard or barbarian. Fair enough?




Well, 1000 gp sounds more fair, but I guess I can live with 100.  I've updated Bellus:






Bellus Mughandle​
[sblock=Stats]
Warmage 1
N Medium Humanoid (dwarf)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +1, Spot +1
*Language* Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 13; defensive training
*hp* 8 (1 HD)
*Fort* +2*, *Ref* +2*, *Will* +3* (*Doesn't include +2 vs. poison, spells, and spell-like abilities)
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* longspear +1 (1d8+1/x3), or
*Melee* light mace +1 (1d6+1), or
*Ranged* light crossbow +2 (1d8/19-20, 80 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +1
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 1st)*:*
1/day - _detect magic, detect secret doors, read magic_
*Spells per Day* (DC 12 + spell)*:*
1st - 4/day
0 - 5/day
-----
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Feats* Insightful
*Skills (Ranks)* Appraise +3 (+5 related to stone or metal) (0), Concentration +6 (4), Craft +3 (+5 related to stone or metal) (0), Knowledge (architecture & engineering) +5 (2), Knowledge (dungeoneering) +5 (2), Knowledge (history) +7 (4), Listen +1 (0), Search +3 (+5 to notice unusual stonework) (0), Spellcraft +7 (4), Spot +1 (0)
-----
*Possessions:* backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, flint & steel, light crossbow with 10 bolts, light mace, longspear, sack, spell component pouch, studded leather, waterskin, 19 gp, 8 sp
-----
*Class Features:*
_Armored Mage:_ No arcane spell failure with warmage spells when wearing light armor or using light shields.

_Warmage Edge:_ +3 damage with warmage spells.

*Racial Traits:*
_Defensive Training:_ Dwarves get a +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type.

_Enemies:_ +1 racial on attack rolls versus orcs and goblinoids.

_Stability:_ +4 bonus on ability checks to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground.

_Slow and Steady:_ Dwarves have a base speed of 20 feet, but their speed is never modified by armor or encumbrance.

_Stonecunning:_ +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, et cetera.

_Weapon Familiarity:_ Dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes are martial weapons.

Rolls: 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=6, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17.
[/sblock]


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 19, 2009)

Voadam,

Robert looks good. I just noted a couple of things.

1. -1 STR penalty should be applied to his weapon damages.

2. +2 racial bonus for Move Silently is missing (+10 total).

That's it, everything else looks great. Go ahead and move his sheet over to the character repository when you get a moment.

Oh, and here's a rumor for Robert.
[sblock=Robert's Rumor]If you find the three carpets of Tral-Ferrer and put them together, they reveal some secret about Dragon's Delve.[/sblock]

EDIT: Any luck finding a picture to represent Robert?


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 19, 2009)

Mark, I just noticed that Bellus looks like he's good to go. I'll review him shortly. 

In the meantime, what color would you like to use for his speech?


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 19, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Mark, I just noticed that Bellus looks like he's good to go. I'll review him shortly.
> 
> In the meantime, what color would you like to use for his speech?




Let's go for a bold magenta to emphasize how comfortable Bellus is with this maleness.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Let's go for a bold magenta to emphasize how comfortable Bellus is with this maleness.




Nice


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark Chance, I went over Bellus' sheet, and he looks perfect. Go ahead and move him over to the Character Repository thread at your convenience.

And, here's a juicy rumor for Bellus to start with.

[sblock=Bellus' Rumor]Part of the dungeon is actually a diamond mine still teeming with ore waiting to be discovered.[/sblock]


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I think we've got the character sheets pretty well sorted, now. I should have an IC thread up and running very soon.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay, guys, the IC thread is up and running! 

Game on!


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 21, 2009)

*House Rules/Skill Use*

Guys,

I wanted to go over some of my intentions regarding use of skills and rolling dice. 

On the whole, I'd like you to do as much rolling for yourselves as you can. Please use Invisible Castle using your PC's first name for this. For example, any time you post an attack action in combat, please go ahead and make your roll. For any action which may cause damage, please do go ahead and roll for that damage, even if it seems likely the action is not successful (hey, you never know!). I will roll for initiative when needed, and also for saving throws, to help avoid delays.

As for skills, please do go ahead and roll for any checks you wish to intiate such as Spot/Listen, Knowledge, Search, etc. However, be advised that I will also make skill checks for you in situations that come up, and let you know the results (spontaneous Knowledge checks if appropriate, for example).

Now, as for Search checks, there is a house rule. I know that in a big dungeon like this, the temptation is to plod along and take 20 on Search checks one square at a time, for fear of missing something. I find this to be too metagamey, and it strains my suspension of disbelief. I thought about discouraging this through liberal use of the wandering monster table, but I think it's better to just be direct. So, for this game, you may not take 20 on a Search check unless there is in-character information which leads you to believe there is something specific to look for (e.g., a captured goblin tells you there is a secret door in the next room). To counterbalance this nerfing, I will at times make passive Search checks for your PCs so long as they are moving cautiously and making an effort to be observant. I do want them to discover secrets after all, because it's part of the fun. But, abusing the Take 20 rules is also unfun, so this is my solution. Of course, you may always roll your own Search checks, and you may Take 10 if your roll is poor.

Comments welcome.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 21, 2009)

Of course, with a dwarf and an elf in the group, the potential to passively notice secret doors, et cetera, is already "built" into the party.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 21, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Of course, with a dwarf and an elf in the group, the potential to passively notice secret doors, et cetera, is already "built" into the party.



That's certainly true as well.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 21, 2009)

Good thing for that. The take 20 problem is similar to the rest after every fight dilemna. It would be most beneficial to take a full rest after every battle, but it doesn't feel right, much like taking 20 minutes for every 5-foot square of the dungeon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2009)

Now if only someone throught to bring a light...  Don't know why I didn't grab a light orison. Its certainly fitting for Dorian. Ah well he'll enjoy getting it at 2nd.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2009)

the rulse stuff sounds fine with me AA.


Sorry for the late start, the last two days were super busy for me, but i'm all set now.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 22, 2009)

Erekose, my Spell Compendium is in a box somewhere, and I'm too lazy to dig it up. Can you (ahem) enlighten me as to how Light of Lunia differs from a standard Light spell?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2009)

yup I copied it into my character sheet at the bottom (under the picture).

Here it is:
Light of Lunia
Evocation [Good, Light]
Level 1
Components: V,S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium
Target and Effect: You and up to two rays
Duration: 10 minutes/level or until discharged
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes

Silvery radiance emanates 30', dim light an additional 30'
After 1 turn, can choose to expend light as a ray.
Ranged touch attack with ray deals 1d6 dmg (2d6 to undead/evil outsiders) range 30'
Light dims to half.
Can fire one more ray on the same round or a later round, same damage then light goes out.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 22, 2009)

D'oh!

Well, thanks for posting it (twice!)


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

An important fyi that I should have posted earlier...be aware that the maps use a 1 square=10' scale.

New IC post up shortly.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2009)

Archon Adept said:


> Voadam,
> 
> Robert looks good. I just noted a couple of things.
> 
> ...




Updated above and in the repository including a picture.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey all,

I've made some updates to the Character Repository thread, most notably the inclusion of a map showing your party's progress so far. It's in sblocks, so as to minimize frame disruption. I fully intend to use the first few posts in that thread to keep track of handouts, maps, treasure, and lots of other campaign references, so keep an eye on it, okay?

I added links to all the game threads in my sig, to make it easier to find what you need.


----------



## Archon Adept (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi guys, busy weekend happening here! Look for a new IC post tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 31, 2009)

Woo hoo! I scored 274 out of 300 on my state exam for certification in special education. First major state-imposed hurdle out of the way. I rule.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 31, 2009)

And you just passed 3000 posts. Congrats!


----------



## Archon Adept (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm here!

RL kickin' my butt these last couple of days, but I'm going to try to have a new post for you later this afternoon.

Thanks!

edit: And, congrats to you, Mark!


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2009)

same here been trying to pull through all my games today.

Congrats Mark


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 16, 2009)

So, uh how's it going?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2009)

It's going well for me, I just got a full night's sleep for the first time in a few weeks. My twins are teething and have been waking up at 4am.

Although I suspect you were more interested in another's situation


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm here too, and doing well. I don't think AA's been on in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> It's going well for me, I just got a full night's sleep for the first time in a few weeks. My twins are teething and have been waking up at 4am.
> 
> Although I suspect you were more interested in another's situation




Not that i'm not thrilled to here you guys are well, but you're right i was starting to wonder if our game is dead.


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 17, 2009)

Could be. Of course, since Bellus is really a _polymorphed_ pit fiend, the current party was doomed. DOOMED! Muahaha!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 17, 2009)

I always suspected as much .

Well it was a good run. We killed an innocent mountain lion and her cubs...


----------

